# HVAC: Isolation smoke damper - '68 NYC Code



## SRK_Mech (Jul 11, 2017)

In the 1968 NYC Building Code, there's a reference to "isolation smoke dampers" that is causing a bit of a stir. What is an isolation smoke damper and where must it be installed? I'm not sure why the '68 code is being used in this case but it is. Even the 2008 and 2014 NYCMC (IMC based codes with a "New York City" spin) reference isolation smoke dampers too, and they both kinda use the same phrase from the '68 code. I've tried looking up the definition of the term but I couldn't find a definition in the codes. To me this seems more like a nostalgic question than a practical field application question. But, none the less the question has been raised and my curiosity is piqued.
Please help with providing a solid explanation of where an "isolation smoke damper" is used. To see the '68 code on-line, Google search "Reference Standard 13", select the choice referencing NYC code, and scroll to page 176, Section 3-3.5.1, Exception No. 2. To find 2-3.9.2; scroll up to page 172 and it's located on the top line of the left column.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2017)

Hospital setting application??


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2017)

Look at 607.5 exception 2


http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/newyorkcity/Mechanical/PDFs/Chapter 6_Duct Systems.pdf

Looks like a New York thing


----------



## SRK_Mech (Jul 11, 2017)

If it was for a hospital setting, then what would be required for isolation smoke dampers.
Sorry for the vagueness, this post is to flush out information from anyone who knows how to install/ when to install "isolation smoke dampers" in NYC and any exclusions when an isolation smoke damper is installed in the system. 
And YES, this is such New York thing. Considering the history of NYC and how NYC instituted building codes as early as the 1900's. I'd say they know a thing or two.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2017)

Just wonder why you are asking about 1968 code??


----------



## SRK_Mech (Jul 11, 2017)

That's a good question. From what I've heard, It's still being used in select locations.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2017)

this is 2008 also, not sure what the present New York IMC says


http://www2.iccsafe.org/states/newyorkcity/Mechanical/PDFs/Chapter 6_Duct Systems.pdf

Do you have a link to the present one??


----------



## SRK_Mech (Jul 11, 2017)

I do have the link plus the hard copy of the 2008 and 2014 code. 
The citations between the codes are very similar but the interpretations that can and will be made vary infinitely.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2017)

Looks like it has been removed::


https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/buildin...apter6_Duct_Systems.pdf&section=conscode_2014


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2017)

SRK_Mech said:


> If it was for a hospital setting, then what would be required for isolation smoke dampers.
> Sorry for the vagueness, this post is to flush out information from anyone who knows how to install/ when to install "isolation smoke dampers" in NYC and any exclusions when an isolation smoke damper is installed in the system.
> And YES, this is such New York thing. Considering the history of NYC and how NYC instituted building codes as early as the 1900's. I'd say they know a thing or two.



I would say find out what edition of IMC is being used for the project, to see if required, or if you can meet the exception


----------



## SRK_Mech (Jul 11, 2017)

That's good advice but the codes don't tell me where and how to install an isolation smoke damper. That's the purpose of the post. I appreciate your input especially under these vague conditions. Thank you.


----------



## rgrace (Jul 11, 2017)

SRK_Mech said:


> In the 1968 NYC Building Code, there's a reference to "isolation smoke dampers" that is causing a bit of a stir. What is an isolation smoke damper and where must it be installed? I'm not sure why the '68 code is being used in this case but it is. Even the 2008 and 2014 NYCMC (IMC based codes with a "New York City" spin) reference isolation smoke dampers too, and they both kinda use the same phrase from the '68 code. I've tried looking up the definition of the term but I couldn't find a definition in the codes. To me this seems more like a nostalgic question than a practical field application question. But, none the less the question has been raised and my curiosity is piqued.
> Please help with providing a solid explanation of where an "isolation smoke damper" is used. To see the '68 code on-line, Google search "Reference Standard 13", select the choice referencing NYC code, and scroll to page 176, Section 3-3.5.1, Exception No. 2. To find 2-3.9.2; scroll up to page 172 and it's located on the top line of the left column.



It looks to me that these are specially designed dampers manufactured with the air handling unit (see link for an example, look at page two). As far as it being an exception to the distance requirement for a smoke damper, I'm still scratching my head .... Looks like that diagram on page 173 came directly from NFPA 90A. Perhaps most of these requirements did as well. Could be a location to unearth more answers?

http://www.greenheck.com/media/pdf/catalogs/isolationbypassdampers.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2017)

I am thinking bad code language

And they just want a plain damper to "isolate" a room or corridor 

Where are the New York posters ?


----------



## SRK_Mech (Jul 11, 2017)

Great Find! Leave it to Greenheck to mention an isolation damper.
I have wondered about the origin of that diagram in NFPA 90A before.
That's a good idea about investigating the NFPA standard. I will definitely check that out.


----------



## SRK_Mech (Jul 11, 2017)

CDA- I'm wondering where they are too!

Isolate indeed. I was thinking that the HVAC equipment was being isolated by the isolation damper(s).


----------



## steveray (Jul 11, 2017)

Is it not just a smoke damper? Smoke barriers?


----------



## SRK_Mech (Jul 12, 2017)

It is. 
But, when you add "isolation" to it, you get all kinds of interpretations. That's why I'm posting. I'm trying to flush out as many interpretations as possible.


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2017)

SRK_Mech said:


> It is.
> But, when you add "isolation" to it, you get all kinds of interpretations. That's why I'm posting. I'm trying to flush out as many interpretations as possible.



Yea can read it two ways

Have still to read the 68 version

Just seems like technology back than would not be fancy


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jul 12, 2017)

rgrace said:


> It looks to me that these are specially designed dampers manufactured with the air handling unit (see link for an example, look at page two). As far as it being an exception to the distance requirement for a smoke damper, I'm still scratching my head .... Looks like that diagram on page 173 came directly from NFPA 90A. Perhaps most of these requirements did as well. Could be a location to unearth more answers?
> 
> http://www.greenheck.com/media/pdf/catalogs/isolationbypassdampers.pdf


 
You should find your answer in NFPA 90 HVAC systems over 15K CFM and the damper is installed in the AHU same as in an exhaust system to isolate the contaminents from the air supply duct system.


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 31, 2017)

Definitely should not be using the 1968 Building Code given the date this posted.  All new mechanical systems must be installed in accordance with the 2014 New York City Mechanical given Section 101.4.3 of the Administrative Provisions.

https://up.codes/viewer/new_york_city/nyc_gap_2014


----------

